# Cordeless graco handheld/ xforceupdate



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys just a update for those looking to buy xforce. I've tested it for 1.5 years. It needs to be babied. Not worth $1900. It's heavy and runs out of paint to quickly. It is made to last about a year. Then you will have trouble with it. They r on right track but still far away from handheld success . That's


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I had the previous model and that was a huge disappointment for the amount of money it costed.


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

Good to know. Was wondering how the xForce was. I have a TrueCoat Pro. Mainly use it to touch up exterior spray jobs where getting out the big pump isn't practical. I find its decent for spraying stain but horrible for spraying trim and doors. 

Unlike the TrueCoat does the xForce at least give you a steady stream?


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Coincidentally I broke out my Pro Shot Fine Finish today.
Was once again reminded that it's a specialty tool for specific tasks.
Am assuming the XForce is the same.
A very specific tool for a very few specific jobs.


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Steady stream .. Yes and no, it's good brand new and fully charged with the right tip. It uses same rack x housing which is smart but it sure doesnt work to well with fine finish tips unless they r brand new. And batteries die way to fast ! This tool has come along way from first couple models but has a ways to go to make it worth buying ..


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Ya I would recommend not buying xforce , it is unreliable, spits on finish a lot, is quite heavy and doesn't hold enough paint to do anything significant ! Disappointed in graco lately . My finish pro 395 broke down too!


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## andreasap (Nov 6, 2013)

I've used it and sold some units of it to my friend that do protective coating jobs. Since the beginning I saw this gadget mostly a marketing tool rather than operating/production tool. As a protective coating applicator this little sprayer help me alot when I met so client/customer that require a kind of mock up/onsite work sample/trial. When most of protective coating material need more than 3300pi pressure to spare, it's more practical for me to make a mock up/sample with Xforce rather using brush, roll, or any pneumatic airless sprayer.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have two. I believe they are proshots. They paid for themselves in the first week. We use them a lot doing touchup in multi-unit housing. You can get about 90 percent of the touch up with the pro shot and the other 10 percent you might have to bust out the brush... Patches blend in better as well


----------



## riskend (Jan 25, 2015)

As an early adopter of the original Pro X I hammered it without problems, battery life solved by extra batteries. The basic premise is sound but maintenance is critical as is discharge of the Li-ion batteries because they need to be fully discharged and recharged or else the usable life is diminished. Who wants to put them in the freezer overnight to erase the memory banks.
That's by the by, I was pleased when Graco introduced the XForce and seven years later bought one, having a handful of touch-ups involving all the products gushed about in the propaganda.
You can guess what happened, i.e. not a Pro X experience.
The Graco agents in New Zealand let us down, their service agents revealed a less than satisfactory competence and after two returns for remedials on a brand new gun, and a significant amount of flannel & BS I am resolved to get to the bottom of the problem because theoretically there should be no impediment to a perfect finish.
Apart from the fact that the so-called pressure adjustment controls paint volume not
spray pressure.
I look forward to any other recent experiences with this delinquent.
Thanks


----------

